# Haflinger Show Names



## abster2 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello everyone! I am thinking of getting into showing with my haflinger and I don't currently like the name I bought her with which is Nutmeg. She is a typical palomino, haflinger mare. Does anyone have any ideas? She will most likely be shown in an in hand class but I still have do do some more training to figure out what she is best at... Thanks!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello, and a belated welcome to HorseForum.

Nutmeg is a cute name for a Halflinger, good luck with her.

I have a Palomino mustang-cross. Since acquiring him I've learned a bit about the color:

Palominos are Chestnuts with 1 cream gene. 

Halflingers are Flaxen Chestnuts, not quite the same thing. But similar in appearance.

You might like looking at these sub-forums of HF when you have a chance:

Breeds
Color and Genetics
Driving (Halflingers are great at driving, and it is great fun as well).


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Spice Girl ?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol, Scary Spice!


----------

